
Why is quicksort better than other sorting algorithms in practice? - isp
https://cs.stackexchange.com/questions/3/why-is-quicksort-better-than-other-sorting-algorithms-in-practice
======
westurner
The top-voted response is helpful: throwing away constants as in Big-O
notation is misleading, average cases aren't the case; Sedgewick Algorthms
book.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quicksort](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quicksort)

[https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Sorting_algorithms/Quicksort](https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Sorting_algorithms/Quicksort)

